# Netball teams in HK?



## movingtohk (May 28, 2011)

Originally from the UK, i have lived in Canada & now in The Netherlands, about to move to HK and looking forward to playing netball again. can anyone recommend a good team (competitive but friendly and social) accepting new players? thanks! Linzi


----------

